
I Improve Myself - mrburton
Lately, I made it a point to practice continuous self-improvement. Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve been doing lately and I wanted to see if anyone else has a structured approach on improving themselves?<p>1. I carry around three blank notebooks; ideas, self-improvement, and study.<p>The ideas book is for jotting down ideas about things I might want to create. It prevents me from just rushing in.<p>The self-improvement book is a list of things I want to improve on for instance soft-skills like communication or health-related like eating.<p>Study - I tend to write in depth in this book. It contains many notes around algorithms, computer programming concepts I&#x27;m studying or even about books I&#x27;m reading.<p>For each entry, I write the date and time. e.g., Mar 6th 5:37 PM PST (California). I find it interesting to see when I wrote those notes and where I was at the time. I plan to document the actual location going forward as well.<p>2. Eating - I&#x27;m trying to cut back on carbs and sugar. I found over-time it does give me a sluggish feeling.<p>3. Walking - I walk around 3-5 miles every day. I find it relaxing, and it gives me time to listen to audiobooks.<p>4. Sleep - I need to improve this. Typically I go to bed between 1 am - 3 am and wake up at 6 am for work. I want to try and go to sleep around 11:30 PM.<p>5. Remind myself of positive things in the morning. This is something I&#x27;ve been working on lately. I found it to be beneficial and it changes my outlook throughout the day.<p>How do you structure your life to improve yourself?
======
skilled
Feels like an old paradigm approach you are taking here.

I focus on three things only: healthy food (85% raw vegan diet), exercise
(running, weights), and peace of mind (without this, nothing else matters).

If either of these are out of balance, then I have to address whatever is
standing in the way of that.

Oftentimes, it means cutting something (or someone) out of my life
immediately.

Also, meditation, conscious breathing, yoga, and a spiritual outlook on life.

~~~
mrburton
I also have been cutting things and people out that interfere with being
physically and mentally healthy. e.g., when I catch myself engaging on Twitter
about political or social issues I don't agree with, I give myself a "Social
timeout" for 3 days.

I found HN to be a healthier place to engage. I think it's because HN doesn't
poke you with every reply someone does and it allows you to comment and move
on. I enjoy that.

------
methusala8
Most of these hueristics are things I picked up by reading Serge Fauget and
Sam Hinkie.

I use HabitsTracker to keep track of goals that I want to achieve:

a) Meditation b)Exercise c) Intermittent fasting d)Reading e) Daily review. f)
No Social Media g) Check mails once a day. H) Gratitude

I track these goals and use Habit tracker to tick the ones that I have met.

